# What to do with Series 2 DT Tivo?



## Darkday (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm trying to cut expenses and so I am finally canceling the subscription on my series 2 DT tivo. As I understand it I can remove the network card (wireless) before I do that and still be able to watch my old shows but I obviously won't be able to do much more. I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions of what I could do (without breaking the law of course) with an old tivo box? I figured this forum would be my best shot of finding anything useful.


----------



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm in the same situation. I'll probably sell it. Without a subscription, there's not much you can do with it.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Remove the top and use it as a planter? Sorry.


----------



## Darkday (Aug 18, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> Remove the top and use it as a planter? Sorry.


Lol 

Shame I didn't know about the lifetime subscription when I bought it (if it even existed back then). I've paid almost as much in monthly payments. Oh well, I don't really use it a whole lot anymore anyway.

Thanks guys.


----------



## weinberk (Jun 12, 2001)

Darkday said:


> I'm trying to cut expenses and so I am finally canceling the subscription on my series 2 DT tivo. As I understand it I can remove the network card (wireless) before I do that and still be able to watch my old shows but I obviously won't be able to do much more. I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions of what I could do (without breaking the law of course) with an old tivo box? I figured this forum would be my best shot of finding anything useful.


You have a pm


----------



## jpicard (Oct 26, 2004)

We had the same situation. We simply removed the tivo from the network (or phone line) and connected it to a spare TV. Since it no longer has connection to tivo service we use it as a "glorified vcr" w/ recording by time only; there is no program guide data. It is like recording with a VCR in the old days (record on thurs at 7:00 pm on channel 2...) We also use it to watch live TV and enjoy the luxury of the 30 minute buffer to skip commercials. Thats about all.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Sell it. Im still using 2 S2's on my standard def TV's.


----------

